# Mazda Miata rims - right bolt pattern, but will they fit?



## MShorten (Jul 19, 2004)

Looking for a set of 14" rims, found some from a Mazda Miata, the guy says they are the 4x100 bolt pattern. I have a 91 Nissan Sentra. 

I've seen other posts about using other Nissan rims as long as they are 4x100, but wasn't too clear on 4x100 rims from other cars/manufacturers. Will any 4x100 rim fit as long as it's under 15 or 16" or do I have to worry about other things?

Thanks!
Regards,
Michael


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Any 4x100 will fit, IF, the center is bored out to the right diameter to clear your wheel bearings, and if the offset is tolerable.


----------



## MShorten (Jul 19, 2004)

toolapcfan said:


> Any 4x100 will fit, IF, the center is bored out to the right diameter to clear your wheel bearings, and if the offset is tolerable.


The dimensions are 14"x5.5" with a 45mm offset. A quick look at SE-R.net's tire guide site shows me that he ran this same type of wheel.
http://www.se-r.net/tire_wheel/tire_sizes.html

I'm thinking that 195/60 14 seems to be my best bang for the buck. I'm kinda curious why he had 15" tires on a 14" rim. Never heard of that before...

Thanks for the help!

Regards.
Michael


----------



## Rameyjr2007 (12 mo ago)

Will wheels off of a 05 Mazda Miata fit a 95 Nissan Sentra


----------

